# pics of the chevy cruze eco shift knob?



## gordio (Nov 26, 2010)

The GM website sucks. They need to get WAY more pictures for their cars.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...that's *why* they're called "teaser" pictures...to "tease" us.


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

the cruze eco pictures look good, nothing crazy. It has a professional feel to it being its shot in a studio. But if they mixed it up with some nice background outside at a beach for example that would make it a lot more eye catchy. 

on another note, the shifter looks good. Has a nice sporty look mixed with class


----------



## gordio (Nov 26, 2010)

montana said:


> the cruze eco pictures look good, nothing crazy. It has a professional feel to it being its shot in a studio. But if they mixed it up with some nice background outside at a beach for example that would make it a lot more eye catchy.
> 
> on another note, the shifter looks good. Has a nice sporty look mixed with class


There's somethign about the overall look of the car that's basic yet it looks good. It's hard to describe it. I think it just looks *right.* I'm a honda guy I've been disappointed with so many american cars but this one's look hits the spot.

the interior is just drop dead gorgeous


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...personally, I'd be rather _hesitant_ to base any "buying" decisions upon the visual aethestics of a gear shift knob (wink,wink).


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

gordio said:


> 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Eco 0 -- Autoblog
> 
> I love this pic (the 2nd to the last). I love how there's a green circle around gear #6 *drooolio* anyone has closeup shots of the shifter?


 
Here it is:
2011 Chevrolet Cruze 
2011 Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## gordio (Nov 26, 2010)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks droool i wanna take a bite out of it


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

that does look cool


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

But what does the auto one look like? I'm getting mine in auto.. 

I do agree, they need to get up-to-date with the pics. Most of what we see are European or U.S models, and being Canadian it doesn't help me much


----------



## jhill98 (Nov 23, 2010)

That shifter knob has been in my hand all day. I just have to remember the #6 gear. My Saturn only has 5sp, and I just can't get my head around it. Hopefully I don't get too used to it and put the Saturn into Reverse. Although I can't tell you how many times today I've pull it in 6th to go backward. =)


----------



## IcedECO (Jan 17, 2011)

Why does the connectivity or driver convenience package show up in that photo? In order to get those on the ECO, you are required to choose the automatic. You can't have those with a manual.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I believe the pre-production "mule" cars can and often do have just about everything loaded up, just to make sure things all fit and work together.

...someone from GM please add more details (help)!


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

You can order the connectivity plus cruise with the manual transmission just not the driver convenience package.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

For Canadians: Driver Convenience Pkg isn't available on the CDN ECO models, manual or automatic. However the ECO does come standard with the Auto-Dimming Mirror, which is included in the Convenience Pkg.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...does the *green* area under the "6" light up when you're in 6th gear?


----------



## BustedCrank (Jan 16, 2011)

Nope. I thought about how to get it to, but would require more work then its worth i think. I like the way it feels though, doesn't seem like it should be in a little four door sedan. Vette maybe, but not an eco version of a little grocery getter.

As stated before, you can get the connectivity with the manual eco, but not the driver convenience package, because of the remote start.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

BustedCrank said:


> Nope. I thought about how to get it to, but would require more work then its worth i think. I like the way it feels though, doesn't seem like it should be in a little four door sedan. Vette maybe, but not an eco version of a little grocery getter.
> 
> As stated before, you can get the connectivity with the manual eco, but not the driver convenience package, because of the *remote start*.


...with an Eco 6-speed automatic, this exclusion is changed isn't it?


----------



## BustedCrank (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes


----------

